# Drag Race: Sentra vs. Altima



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Who would win in this drag race and what's your opinion?

2001 Sentra SE vs. 2001 Altima GXE

Both cars are fully stock, have manuel transmission, and have 25,000 miles.



Asking because I may possibly purchase either one very, very soon.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

damn thats close the altima has a little more power but also weighs about 400 pounds more...id go with the sentra though because sentras rule


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

ITS all about the driver baby.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

i think the point hes getting at though is if both cars had the exact same drive which would win..so pretty much which is fastest...hard to say


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think the sentra would take the alti off the line and at the end the alti might win by half a car or so.......see the thing is that the alti is running the KA24 while the sentra is pushing the infamous SR20 which has WAY more potential, and after all mods are set on the car the sr20 woul whoop ass.....go sentra, plus not to mention it does weigh less, and IMO looks better with rims/body kit


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i think the sentra would take the alti off the line and at the end the alti might win by half a car or so.......see the thing is that the alti is running the KA24 while the sentra is pushing the infamous SR20 which has WAY more potential, and after all mods are set on the car the sr20 woul whoop ass*


Ive raced my dad in his 97 altima. He was MUCH better off the line than I would have guessed (ive never driven one), but I just walked away from him after 1st.

But to say the SR20 has way more potential is not true. The KA24 is every bit as strong as the SR20. (This from the mouth of Andreas Miko) It just has WAY less aftermarket support. And of course a fully modded SR20 would kill a KA24, but the same can be said of a fully modded KA24.

And infamous means to have a bad reputation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

UpChuck said:



> *And infamous means to have a bad reputation. *


and they all said Boba Fett was infamous, but i don't think he had a bad reputation...


----------

